# Home theatre,dvd recorder + old tv



## costanza64 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to these boards- and I am not a very technical person at all.
So, I will try to explain myself as best as possible.I hope you can be patient with me!
Heres the story:
I have a Dvd recorder and also a home theatre system, which also has USB flash drive capabilities(we are using that to play some movies and music).

With the way I have it connected now, the home theatre system is only useful for audio purposes.If you put in a dvd or USB-you can hear the movie but not see it.
The only solution we have come up with is to take out the S video cable (which is currently running from the DVD recorder to the TV) and plug it into the Home theatre system-which then we can view the movies-but then of course the dvd recorder will not work.
I want to be able to have both hooked up so that I have the option to use both systems as I like, without having to constantly unhook things!
Is this possible? What can I do?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Jackie, Welcome to the Shack.

We need just a bit more information in order to help. Do you know the brand and model number of the Receiver you have?


----------



## costanza64 (Oct 13, 2009)

I will have to get that information for you this afternoon - sorry I really can't remember offhand.
I think the home theatre is Philips-but not 100% sure.Will post with all info shortly.....
please check back!


----------



## costanza64 (Oct 13, 2009)

Home Theatre System: 
Phillips, Model no.HTS 3566D

Dvd Recorder:
Magnavox, Model no.MWR10D6

TV: 
Toshiba, remote says CT847

I also have the game system Playstation 2 and Wii hooked up to the TV.

Note:
We had bought a Philips P71150 (4 way automatic component switcher)we thought would work, but I can't figure out how to use it and I am scared to mess things up even more.

Help!


----------



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

My dad bought one of the dvd recorder things.. I think we ran the actual output from the cable box to the inputs on the back of the dvd unit and then from the dvd unit to the TV.,. Then if that is the case you should bea able to do that with running from the tha cable box output to the dvd recorder input then out from the dvd recorder to an input on your switcher box ( say input 1) Use your S video output on your switcher (S VIDEO OUTPUT ) to go to the SVIDEO in on your tv.. The hook your playstation to input 2 on the switcher box, the what ever alse input 3 on the switcher box.. On the audio outputs on the switcher box run them to an input on your Surround unit .. Also on a seperate input run the dvd output from your surround system to an input on your switcher box or back of tv to watch dvd's in 5.1////  did I say all that


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

costanza64 said:


> The only solution we have come up with is to take out the S video cable (which is currently running from the DVD recorder to the TV) and plug it into the Home theatre system-which then we can view the movies-but then of course the dvd recorder will not work.
> I want to be able to have both hooked up so that I have the option to use both systems as I like, without having to constantly unhook things!
> Is this possible? What can I do?


Welcome to the Forum, Jackie!

Unfortunately, the big problem with budget home theater systems like your Philips HTS3566 is that they have limited connectivity options for adding additional equipment. This means you have to resort to outboard switching devices like your Philips P71150, which only add to the complication. In your case I'm not even sure if the switcher will even be beneficial. Sure, it will let you select which unit - HTS or DVD recorder - to send to the TV, but you'll still have the issue of getting the DVD recorder's audio back to the HTS.

It would help us a lot if you could provide links to the owners manuals for your TV, HTS, DVD recorder, and switcher for us to study. If not, maybe you could take pictures of the rear connection panels, or maybe scan the pages of your manuals that show the connection panels. Either way, you could upload them here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

